# Funny story in the Bible about 12 hour shifts and compensation



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The business owner wasn't called evil. The payroll manager/recruiter wasn't called evil. The ones that get in on it at the 11th hour weren't called evil. The only ones called evil were the ones complaining that they received the wages that they had agreed to. No gory details of who had shiny wheels or monthly payments on their ox carts!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Quote your bible source or be quiet!!!!!!! Heathen!!!!!!!!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If I give the address, who isn't too scared to read it for themselves?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Put up or shut up......please.......respectfully, sue.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> If I give the address, who isn't too scared to read it for themselves?


 1644 south main st?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Close, but the wages went up, not down.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

You will look it up for yourself?.... Matthew 20: 1-16.... Some worked 12 hours, some 9, some 6, some 3, and some 1.... They each received the compensation they agreed to. It is where the saying 'getting in at the eleventh hour' comes from.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> The business owner wasn't called evil. The payroll manager/recruiter wasn't called evil. The ones that get in on it at the 11th hour weren't called evil. The only ones called evil were the ones complaining that they received the wages that they had agreed to. No gory details of who had shiny wheels or monthly payments on their ox carts!


POST # 1 /negeorgia :Bereligious Bison
Wonders
Whether Poster's channeling Pat Roberts?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Close, but the wages went up, not down.


Hourly wage was higher for those that worked fewer hours.... Daily wage the same for all.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Hourly wage was higher for those that worked fewer hours.... Daily wage the same for all.


Do you actually have a point?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

They were working the guarantees, and the new drivers got 8 hours worth of guarantees for only one hour work. And boy did the earlier drivers *****.

Actual point of the story was that we should not begrudge the guys God forgives at their last breath and who therefore make it into heaven when we've been good Uber drivers all our lives. 

But if Uber is hell ... Sorry, I can't match up the analogy. Too hard even for an SAT questions.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you actually have a point?[/QUOTE


Expectations in the wrong things can lead to jealously. I just thought a 2000 year old worker's compensation story reminded me of some of my Uber nights.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Am I the only UberX in America with a $6 minimum fare? I just saw Chicago at $2.70. Others I saw were $4 and $5.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Check here: https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> They were working the guarantees, and the new drivers got 8 hours worth of guarantees for only one hour work. And boy did the earlier drivers *****.
> 
> Actual point of the story was that we should not begrudge the guys God forgives at their last breath and who therefore make it into heaven when we've been good Uber drivers all our lives.
> 
> But if Uber is hell ... Sorry, I can't match up the analogy. Too hard even for an SAT questions.


I got the point of the BIBLE story although I don't get it any more than the prodigal son story...

I just don't understand what it has to do with uber. Who us getting these so hour guarantees for 1 hour of work? Did I miss a thread somewhere?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks... I had no idea there such a difference in markets.... New information changes perspective.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> ...although I don't get it any more than the prodigal son story...


Consider reading the prodigal son story in other versions. I like Bible hub app and read The Message, NKJV. and New Living T. New information----->New perspective. Also, please allow me to issue you a 30 day K-love challenge.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Short answer to the point of the stories. Don't be such a jerk when God wants to be nice to somebody or show mercy. Don't be obsessed with life being fair. Stop thinking of it as worthless people getting special treatment, and start thinking about it as God treating everybody equally generously. Still can't figure out if driving for Uber is hell, then what is heaven, and who is being generous and merciful to whom. What do I know. I'm just an X driver. I got no brains.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I can barely tie my own shoes... but I can walk to the car and drive people around just fine. (Back issues from Dish Network work)... but through God's mercy, I have figured out how not to live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I can barely tie my own shoes... but I can walk to the car and drive people around just fine. (Back issues from Dish Network work)... but through God's mercy, I have figured out how not to live paycheck to paycheck.


Too bad God didn't spread some of that mercy on those who are spread out on that European mountain.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Too bad God didn't spread some of that mercy on those who are spread out on that European mountain.


Wake up call, the planet is trying to kill you and it will succeed. So do you desire eternal life? Or expect it for everyone else and shocked when it doesn't happen here? I'll trust the only one that said 'which is easier to say, thy sins be forgiven or take up your bed and walk?'


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

So you would like there to be eternal life? Can a book tell the author 'you didn't write me!'? Can the pottery tell the potter: 'you messed up with making me'?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

OK, I'm going to chime in here. I'm a Christian and I'm all about witnessing, but that's not what this is. This is cramming it down throats and it really does need to stop. You aren't sharing love, you're spouting shame and that's not at all what Christ did. This is the sort of crap that causes people to turn away from it altogether.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I hear you. After 50 years of Hollywood and TV telling the culture if a Christian speaks it is only judgement and hate speech.... How do we encourage the uninterested to read the Bible for themselves? I believe that Jesus knew exactly what to say and do in every moment. That narritive is vastly fascinating to me, and I fall way short in many ways. Silence in the market place isn't the answer either. We are business owners not employees. There is no manager to tell me that is not allowed. I will die and give an account for every word. How many of my Uber pax will be thanking me for keeping silent and not offending them? I started a thread with Bible in the heading. I am not stupid, I am not surprised by any content of any post since except Sacto has expressed some things very graciously. I know I don't debate well. I know my experiences don't inspire others. But when I asked God if Uber was a scam, I was directed by Him to Job 28. Especially verses 12, 20 and 28. Job 28:28 changed my life forever because it made Nahum 1:7 real and psalm 34:4 real. Yet there are a million voices telling Americans that they are too stupid to read the Bible for themselves. I don't believe that anyone is too stupid to read the Bible for themselves.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It doesn't matter if we are business owners, employees or students. We witness by example, not by sermons.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Examples like ignoring Biblical wisdom in our finances? What does it mean that the spirit that raised Christ from the dead is alive in me? I am OK being gullible for what is good for me. I don't want to tolerate what is bad for me. President Obama said the greatest organization on the planet is the federal government of the United States of America. I think it is those that read and follow the Bible. I had to ask myself if I am in that organization.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Examples like grace and forgiveness. This is definitely not the forum to be discussing Biblical finances. Most people here are here because they made bad financial decisions or fell victim to circumstance. You're not going to win anyone over by preaching at them how bad they're decisions are.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> ...Most people here are here because they made bad financial decisions or fell victim to circumstance. ...


Been there, done that.... 23 years of paycheck to paycheck.... Who better to assist someone stuck in a ditch than one who has figured out how to get out? If $1000.00 will change your life, then work more and spend less and get $1000.00 and change your life.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Short answer to the point of the stories. Don't be such a jerk when God wants to be nice to somebody or show mercy. Don't be obsessed with life being fair. Stop thinking of it as worthless people getting special treatment, and start thinking about it as God treating everybody equally generously. Still can't figure out if driving for Uber is hell, then what is heaven, and who is being generous and merciful to whom. What do I know. I'm just an X driver. I got no brains.


I get the bible point. I don't get how in the hell it applies to uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Consider reading the prodigal son story in other versions. I like Bible hub app and read The Message, NKJV. and New Living T. New information----->New perspective. Also, please allow me to issue you a 30 day K-love challenge.


Please do not preach ANYHING to me. I can't stand organized religion.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> You're not going to win anyone over by preaching at them how bad they're decisions are.


I am an expert at how financial stress can assist in making bad decisions... Finding breathing room with personal finances has been a game changer... If I can do it... I am convinced anyone can.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Examples like ignoring Biblical wisdom in our finances? What does it mean that the spirit that raised Christ from the dead is alive in me? I am OK being gullible for what is good for me. I don't want to tolerate what is bad for me. President Obama said the greatest organization on the planet is the federal government of the United States of America. I think it is those that read and follow the Bible. I had to ask myself if I am in that organization.


Wait until all the atheists start killing each other over who believes in God the least.

Oh wait that never happens.

Believe what you want but don't tell me how great it is but ONLY if it's your God.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Please do not preach ANYHING to me. I can't stand organized religion.


I had not attended a church service in 6 months and was seeking God had my decision to Uber just been another Amway for me and I found Job chapter 28.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Believe what you want but don't tell me how great it is but ONLY if it's your God.


So not even open to a 1 day K-love challenge? What could it hurt?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

You just don't get it. You can't meet people where they are, you want them to come to your level. Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Actually, I am geared to refining processes... Seeking better ways of doing things... You are helping me today... I know I sound like a know it all, but I don't mean to.... My slow moving processes kept me in paycheck to paycheck land far too long and it was my fault.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I was too shy to ask for help. I have a cousin that would have taken the time to explain borrowing is the most expense way to buy crap if I had put down walls and fake Christian masks sooner.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

George CArlin is my god.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> George CArlin is my god.


Ok, would you take the 1 day k-love challenge?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

George Carlin was right on so many things. Wish he was still with us.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I get the bible point. I don't get how in the hell it applies to uber.


I was thinking about another UberX driver in my town that took a fare for $75 (3x surge) 20 miles from our town and brought back a fare that I had taken 3 hours earlier without surge... Again $75 (3x surge). She made $150 in 1 hour. I made $150 that night in 7 hours. I wasn't jealous or felt cheated.... I was aware that I was compensated what I signed up for and for some reason remembered the story in Matthew. I thought business was cool and a story from Jesus was fitting for my experience.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

How does one save $100.00? Work more and spend less. Now do it 9 more times. That is the simplest and easiest way to get $1000.00 and change your life. Your life is changed not by the $1000.00; but by the actions you took to change priorities in spending. Money comes from work and sometimes gifts. Savings comes from the money you decide not to spend. If you are like me, you will not have an emergency fund until it is a priority. Haven't you had enough experiences to show you the value of an emergency fund? If not, you will. When you stop running to debt as your first (and for so many the only) option as a solution. You activate your mind for better solutions. Someone, somewhere has been through whatever you are facing... Research and find better and best solutions.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Ok, would you take the 1 day k-love challenge?


 what the heck is the 1 day k love challenge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> So not even open to a 1 day K-love challenge? What could it hurt?


First of all I don't know what that is so have no idea WHAT it could hurt. But if you want I'd be happy to try to convert you to atheism. Interested?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I was thinking about another UberX driver in my town that took a fare for $75 (3x surge) 20 miles from our town and brought back a fare that I had taken 3 hours earlier without surge... Again $75 (3x surge). She made $150 in 1 hour. I made $150 that night in 7 hours. I wasn't jealous or felt cheated.... I was aware that I was compensated what I signed up for and for some reason remembered the story in Matthew. I thought business was cool and a story from Jesus was fitting for my experience.


It's not the same. But never mind.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's not the same. But never mind.


Did you read Matthew 20: 1-16 for yourself yet? If you didn't, you are not qualified to proclaim to me it is not the same. Tell me the top 3 things that offend, disgust or whatever you about Biblical Christianity (not organized religion) and give me a few moments to process and attempt to hear from God on your behalf. Not magic, but spiritual discernment. I only have so many trips around the sun left and I am seeking the power that raised Christ from the dead to be alive in me.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Interested?


Yes.... Hebrews. 11:6... So you can see for yourself my perspective.... Don't be afraid of it, but don't try to convert me without framing your discussion starting there. Start with how the rewards from seeking aren't real. My life story tells me otherwise.... Ready Go!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Did you read Matthew 20: 1-16 for yourself yet? If you didn't, you are not qualified to proclaim to me it is not the same. Tell me the top 3 things that offend, disgust or whatever you about Biblical Christianity (not organized religion) and give me a few moments to process and attempt to hear from God on your behalf. Not magic, but spiritual discernment. I only have so many trips around the sun left and I am seeking the power that raised Christ from the dead to be alive in me.


I did because I looked it up to see what it said. Did you know atheists in general are more knowledgeable about different religions? Because they actually read about them instead of blindly following one.

I could waste my time arguing with you but it's useless. People in cults don't listen to "outsiders" they just try to get them to join.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Yes.... Hebrews. 11:6... So you can see for yourself my perspective.... Don't be afraid of it, but don't try to convert me without framing your discussion starting there. Start with how the rewards from seeking aren't real. My life story tells me otherwise.... Ready Go!


The point us I'm NOT trying to convert you. So me a favor and stop trying to convert me. I'm not interested in your cult.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Too bad God didn't spread some of that mercy on those who are spread out on that European mountain.


Information about eternal life is found in John chapter 3... You are not too stupid to read it for yourself and I am not promoting an organized religion to help you interpret it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The point us I'm NOT trying to convert you. So me a favor and stop trying to convert me. I'm not interested in your cult.


 I am not trying to convert you.... I accepted your invitation... Why are you bailing out on me?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> First of all I don't know what that is so have no idea WHAT it could hurt. But if you want I'd be happy to try to convert you to atheism. Interested?


Are you bailing out on me? 1 verse Hebrews 11:6. ....Iron sharpens iron, not marshmellow sharpens marshmellow....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Yes.... Hebrews. 11:6... So you can see for yourself my perspective.... Don't be afraid of it, but don't try to convert me without framing your discussion starting there. Start with how the rewards from seeking aren't real. My life story tells me otherwise.... Ready Go!


Exodus 31:12-17. 
Deuteronomy 22:23-24
Do you believe this part of your bible or just the parts you like? Need more examples?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Exodus 31:12-17.
> Deuteronomy 22:23-24
> Do you believe this part of your bible or just the parts you like? Need more examples?


Have not looked them up yet.... But please 1 more.... I did ask for 3...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> what the heck is the 1 day k love challenge.


 The K-love 30 day challenge is to locate a K-love contemporary Christian radio station in your area and listen to it for 30 days in a row. Since I don't know you guys enough for you to take it seriously... I modified it to listen for 1 day and get back with me about 3 things that might have offended or disgusted or confused you and I will offer my perspectives on those 3 or more things. I grow from being challenged. I need help relating to people and Uber pax don't make good experimentals because of that star thing. I quoted 1 minor Dave Ramsey thing and was scolded not to talk about 'religion' and didn't even realize I had, lol.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> The K-love 30 day challenge is to locate a K-love contemporary Christian radio station in your area and listen to it for 30 days in a row. Since I don't know you guys enough for you to take it seriously... I modified it to listen for 1 day and get back with me about 3 things that might have offended or disgusted or confused you and I will offer my perspectives on those 3 or more things. I grow from being challenged. I need help relating to people and Uber pax don't make good experimentals because of that star thing. I quoted 1 minor Dave Ramsey thing and was scolded not to talk about 'religion' and didn't even realize I had, lol.


You are right about needing help relating to people. Maybe if you didn't think of them as "experimentals" it would help.

I don't hate my pax enough to subject them to Christian radio. And that's saying something.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Exodus 31:12-17.
> Deuteronomy 22:23-24


 Do you realize Jesus spoke of both of these? I am a creationist because of Genesis AND Jesus in Mark 10 tells me he is. The One who knows what to say 100% of the time spoke on these 2 things. God takes sexual sin very seriously because sin makes us selfish, it is not impossible for selfish people to love, help, and serve one another but selfishness makes it harder. I already spoke of Job 28:12, 20, and 28 changing my life... Depart from evil, go and sin no more are hand in hand in it being to our advantages to gain understanding and be less selfish... John 8:5-12 Thanks for the reminder of John 8:11! It was used mightily as I processed Job 28....God takes managing your time and money very seriously, so don't go into debt so you have to work 7 days to make ends meet (and the cares of this world make it so you can't love, help, and serve one another) and make your life proof that the borrower is slave to the lender or don't count on your efforts only and fear poverty to the point of working 7 days. But again Jesus was scolded about this in Mark 2 and has something to say about it. Thank you for the reminder that God doesn't want me gain the whole world and lose my own soul by over working and misplaced financial priorities.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You are right about needing help relating to people. Maybe if you didn't think of them as "experimentals" it would help.
> 
> I don't hate my pax enough to subject them to Christian radio. And that's saying something.


Certainly didn't mean to imply while ubering.. And I don't... Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

So child labor workers thay work for 50 cents a day and complain are evil? Interesting.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Mon


Pubsber said:


> So child labor workers thay work for 50 cents a day and complain are evil? Interesting.


Believe Matthew 20 says men hanging out downtown wanting/waiting to be hired... But fact check my source for yourself.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Mon
> 
> Believe Matthew 20 says men hanging out downtown wanting/waiting to be hired... But fact check my source for yourself.


Go endorse that comic book somewhere else dude. This site is about Uber (I know the name of the site is easy to confuse with Christianity)


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Go endorse that comic book somewhere else dude. This site is about Uber (I know the name of the site is easy to confuse with Christianity)


Good to meet you. I know you have been conditioned to believe that the Bible is too complex for you to comprehend. If no has ever told you that you are not too stupid to read the Bible for yourself, let me be the first. I also know you saw it in the heading of this thread; so you choose to come here and confront when no one forced you to. What made you look at this thread? There are thousands of threads, you might not feel should be here.... Get to work scolding them!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You are right about needing help relating to people. Maybe if you didn't think of them as "experimentals" it would help.


Is 'process enhancers' any better? Lol. I certainly don't see them as ARPU...average revenue per Uber. Lol.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> This site is about Uber


Some business owners want to refine processes and become more profitable. New information can change perspective. For example, have you ever read 'uncle Tom's cabin' for yourself? ( I have not and am not currently suggesting that you do) You can probably list 3 things that you think being an Uncle Tom is, based upon heresay. Well compare those 3 things to the 'Plot' listed in wikipedia page of Uncle Tom's Cabin . How does the heresay line up?


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Good to meet you. I know you have been conditioned to believe that the Bible is too complex for you to comprehend. If no has ever told you that you are not too stupid to read the Bible for yourself, let me be the first. I also know you saw it in the heading of this thread; so you choose to come here and confront when no one forced you to. What made you look at this thread? There thousands of threads, you might not feel should be here.... Get to work scolding them!


Yours was at the top of the section "new posts". I clicked it thinking it would pertain to driving Uber. Don't know how I ever got that idea. The thread turned into you selling religious shit to us, and just like everyone else who comes here trying to sell shit, move it along.

If no one ever told you that you're smart enough to read a science textbook...there's a reason. I've read the bible from time to time, purely for entertainment. Unfortunately for you, the boys in robes weren't counting on genetics and physics coming along to finally expose your scam for what it is.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy April fool's everyone.... Read Proverbs chapter 1... I have heard several stories of businesses becoming more successful from their owners reading a chapter in Proverbs daily. It helps you relate to people or so I am told. I am still refining processes. Your results may vary.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Go endorse that comic book somewhere else dude. This site is about Uber (I know the name of the site is easy to confuse with Christianity)


" Go endorse that comic book somewhere else dude."

Just want to let you know what you said above is quite funny.


getFubered said:


> Yours was at the top of the section "new posts". I clicked it thinking it would pertain to driving Uber. Don't know how I ever got that idea. The thread turned into you selling religious shit to us, and just like everyone else who comes here trying to sell shit, move it along.
> 
> If no one ever told you that you're smart enough to read a science textbook...there's a reason. I've read the bible from time to time, purely for entertainment. Unfortunately for you, the boys in robes weren't counting on genetics and physics coming along to finally expose your scam for what it is.


I take it your an atheist


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Yours was at the top of the section "new posts". I clicked it thinking it would pertain to driving Uber. Don't know how I ever got that idea. The thread turned into you selling religious shit to us, and just like everyone else who comes here trying to sell shit, move it along.
> 
> If no one ever told you that you're smart enough to read a science textbook...there's a reason. I've read the bible from time to time, purely for entertainment. Unfortunately for you, the boys in robes weren't counting on genetics and physics coming along to finally expose your scam for what it is.


Wisdom isn't found in creation. I prefer wisdom to make better choices over theory. We all understand better choices give us better results as the in the number one factor in destiny is self control. You do the math. $100/per month invested in an IRA for 40 years will yield over 700,000 retirement account. Wisdom to have the self control to get out of debt and fund your own retirement is available.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Yours was at the top of the section "new posts". I clicked it thinking it would pertain to driving Uber. Don't know how I ever got that idea. The thread turned into you selling religious shit to us, and just like everyone else who comes here trying to sell shit, move it along.
> 
> If no one ever told you that you're smart enough to read a science textbook...there's a reason. I've read the bible from time to time, purely for entertainment. Unfortunately for you, the boys in robes weren't counting on genetics and physics coming along to finally expose your scam for what it is.


Name something that isn't a scam. I know of 1 thing. Blessed is the one not offended by Jesus.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh good grief!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Wisdom isn't found in creation. I prefer wisdom to make better choices over theory. We all understand better choices give us better results as the in the number one factor in destiny is self control. You do the math. $100/per month invested in an IRA for 40 years will yield over 700,000 retirement account. Wisdom to have the self control to get out of debt and fund your own retirement is available. Lots of people ignore it though.


Dude you're a psycho. Nobody wants your shitty financial advice. Wisdom suggests everything in that book is a fraud. I bet you're one of those people who dumped their 401k when they thought Jesus was coming back on 12/12/12, now you're trying to recoup losses in some IRA pyramid scheme. Nuts.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> " Go endorse that comic book somewhere else dude."
> 
> Just want to let you know what you said above is quite funny.
> 
> I take it your an atheist


Yea I'm one of those weird people who find it hard to believe Jesus came back from the dead and knocked up marry and all that other shit the bible spews. If anyone claimed anything the bible claims in today's world they'd be hauled down to the looney bin faster than the speed of light.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Dude you're a psycho. Nobody wants your shitty financial advice. Wisdom suggests everything in that book is a fraud. I bet you're one of those people who dumped their 401k when they thought Jesus was coming back on 12/12/12, now you're trying to recoup losses in some IRA pyramid scheme. Nuts.


You would lose the bet. I am not good at selling. I may or may not have experienced my most troubled day on this earth and my last day here may be my most peaceful day. Had I known how great my 40's would be, I would have worried less in my 30's. I just want to say Nahum 1:7... Look it up if you want to.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Certainly didn't mean to imply while ubering.. And I don't... Sorry for the confusion.


Who the hell listens to the radio out of the car? And when you're in the car working 40+ hours a week you don't drive much else but to the grocery store if you can help it.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We do. Hubby loves music so it's going in the house when we're home. Not KLOVE, though, he'd go nuts. I listened to it between pick ups and then I switched to the local "oldies" station when pax were in the car. I don't believe in cramming my faith down someone's throat. Usually has the opposite desired effect, as evidenced here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Nothing like a touch of religion to juice up this forum.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Do you realize Jesus spoke of both of these? I am a creationist because of Genesis AND Jesus in Mark 10 tells me he is. The One who knows what to say 100% of the time spoke on these 2 things. God takes sexual sin very seriously because sin makes us selfish, it is not impossible for selfish people to love, help, and serve one another but selfishness makes it harder. I already spoke of Job 28:12, 20, and 28 changing my life... Depart from evil, go and sin no more are hand in hand in it being to our advantages to gain understanding and be less selfish... John 8:5-12 Thanks for the reminder of John 8:11! It was used mightily as I processed Job 28....God takes managing your time and money very seriously, so don't go into debt so you have to work 7 days to make ends meet (and the cares of this world make it so you can't love, help, and serve one another) and make your life proof that the borrower is slave to the lender or don't count on your efforts only and fear poverty to the point of working 7 days. But again Jesus was scolded about this in Mark 2 and has something to say about it. Thank you for the reminder that God doesn't want me gain the whole world and lose my own soul by over working and misplaced financial priorities.


Quotes from a book written by many different people over many years, each with their own viewpoints and translated from language to language doesn't prove anything more than reading Grimm ' s Fairy Tales.

Do you believe in Santa Claus? The Easter Bunny? Please explain why not? Many books written about them.

And you didn't answer my question.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Who the hell listens to the radio out of the car? And when you're in the car working 40+ hours a week you don't drive much else but to the grocery store if you can help it.


I listen to what i want to driving between pax. Part of my UberX story is a 50 mile 1 way commute in a 1995 saturn getting 40 MPG saves miles off of my UberX car that is parked at family at my closest Uber town. I really wanted to find something easier to do after 6 years with Dish Network. Everyone's Uber experience is different and results vary, but I am ok with our current savings rate.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Some business owners want to refine processes and become more profitable. New information can change perspective. For example, have you ever read 'uncle Tom's cabin' for yourself? ( I have not and am not currently suggesting that you do) You can probably list 3 things that you think being an Uncle Tom is, based upon heresay. Well compare those 3 things to the 'Plot' listed in wikipedia page of Uncle Tom's Cabin . How does the heresay line up?


FYI I HAVE read the Bible. AND Uncle Tom's Cabin. I've also read books like The Selfish Gene, The Beak of the Finch, The Blind Watchmaker. And I've been exposed to your point of view a lot more I guess than you to mine. So how about you read THOSE and then come back.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And you didn't answer my question.


I knew you were going to say that! Lol.
Will have to put my phone on the charger.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> FYI I HAVE read the Bible. AND Uncle Tom's Cabin. I've also read books like The Selfish Gene, The Beak of the Finch, The Blind Watchmaker. And I've been exposed to your point of view a lot more I guess than you to mine. So how about you read THOSE and then come back.


Good, how accurate is the wiki 'plot' summary about 'uncle Tom's Cabin' ?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

We'll be back after these messages.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Now back to our program. The battle rages on between the Neo and the Fuzzer. Fight on!!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I listen to what i want to driving between pax. Part of my UberX story is a 50 mile 1 way commute in a 1995 saturn getting 40 MPG saves miles off of my UberX car that is parked at family at my closest Uber town. I really wanted to find something easier to do after 6 years with Dish Network. Everyone's Uber experience is different and results vary, but I am ok with our current savings rate.


Hahaha 40 mpg? You're shittin me right? You're lucky that thing even runs.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Something smells trollish...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

_I don't know about trollish. It always seems like on any forum (especially facebook) folks love to go on liberal/conservative rants (Politics), and religious rants. Atheists are even more obnoxious then bible thumpers. _

_I took a bunch of flak one time one facebook when I agreed with John Lennon saying the Beatles were more popular then Jesus (at that time). _


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes, but a 1995 Saturn getting 40 MPG?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Hahaha 40 mpg? You're shittin me right? You're lucky that thing even runs.


Don't I know it... Gave $1750... 5 speed... Mostly uninterrupted hwy miles for the commute.... Filled up after Fri. Same station after Mon. 300 miles 7.4 gallons. My 1998 was an automatic and got 33-34 MPG... It was totaled on 2/20/15 when someone turned left in front of me. So my replacement commuter car is a 5 speed.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Yes, but a 1995 Saturn getting 40 MPG?


5 speed...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Exodus 31:12-17.
> Deuteronomy 22:23-24
> Do you believe this part of your bible or just the parts you like? Need more examples?


1. Do I believe I should locate Jews not keeping the Sabbath and kill them? No, I gave my reasons earlier.

2. Do I believe I should locate Jewish young women that don't obstain until marriage and kill them? No, I gave my reasons earlier.
3. I already answered and asked for a 3rd.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you believe in Santa Claus? The Easter Bunny? Please explain why not? Many books written about them.


No and no... Haven't made it a priority to research their origins and frankly see little relevance to Biblical Christianity. Have not had a Christmas tree in my home for a while but thinking Jeremiah 10:3-5 says no biggie. Pay attention to the last half of verse 5. Hey atheist, they cannot do evil. Hey Christian, nor can they do any good. If New England towns don't want Christmas decorations, Georgia politicians should stay out of it. If Georgia towns want Christmas decorations Connecticut politicians should stay out of it. (Sorta like gun control laws)


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Hahaha 40 mpg? You're shittin me right? You're lucky that thing even runs.


Is ready to post photos of wrecked 1998 Saturn... Is ready to post photos of gas receipts from early am Sat and early am Tue. With time stamps and 7.4 gallons... Is ready to post check stubs from the other parties Insurance and Police report where a 16 year old on a learner's permit with her 13 year old brother passenger (had no one over 21 in car). She turned in front of me while I had green. When her mom got there she suggested 'if she had a green arrow, she had right-of-way'. That is what she told the Trooper and her only ticket was not having a 21 year old passenger while driving on a learners permit. No witnesses stayed to verify my green. Their ins paid after the adjuster interviewed her. Lesson learned: Dash Cam people. And sometimes those we trust give us a counterfeit to solve our hurts at the moment.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did you know atheists in general are more knowledgeable about different religions? Because they actually read about them instead of blindly following one.


I have heard that there was a time when bank tellers trained on only good notes. Got so good at the signs of the true notes, the study of counterfeit ones was irrelevant because they stood out like a sore thumb when they were confronted with one. Not sure if that is still true, but be wary of counterfeiting.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Dude you're a psycho. Nobody wants your shitty financial advice. Wisdom suggests everything in that book is a fraud. I bet you're one of those people who dumped their 401k when they thought Jesus was coming back on 12/12/12, now you're trying to recoup losses in some IRA pyramid scheme. Nuts.


As best as I can tell your top 3 objections are 1. No bodily reserection by Jesus.
2. Anyone trusting Jesus as a risen Savour is more crazy than the rest of humanity is
3. Because the Bible mentions a bodily reserection of Jesus, none of it is useful.
Can you clarify if these are in the correct order?


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> The business owner wasn't called evil. The payroll manager/recruiter wasn't called evil. The ones that get in on it at the 11th hour weren't called evil. The only ones called evil were the ones complaining that they received the wages that they had agreed to. No gory details of who had shiny wheels or monthly payments on their ox carts!


Parable completely and grossly taken out of context.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> Parable completely and grossly taken out of context.


Welcome to my thread, I am human, faulty and far from perfect; I lie many times without even realizing it is happening. I was using a story from a gentleman that knew exactly what to say and when to say it 100% of the time. Hold me to that standard and you are already disappointed in me and felt a desire to let me know it. I am open to your take on Matthew 20; or anything else. Results may vary.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Did you read Matthew 20: 1-16 for yourself yet? If you didn't, you are not qualified to proclaim to me it is not the same. Tell me the top 3 things that offend, disgust or whatever you about Biblical Christianity (not organized religion) and give me a few moments to process and attempt to hear from God on your behalf. Not magic, but spiritual discernment. I only have so many trips around the sun left and I am seeking the power that raised Christ from the dead to be alive in me.


Whoa! You've got a lot of folk reading this, but you may lose them on one of your trips around the Sun. Oops! Just got it, I'm over 50 and sometimes feel like its gonna end soon. I'm a little slow at times, can ya keep it simple?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

This generation thinks sin and lying is new. Political corruption, business corruption, religious corruption... All this stuff is ancient people. Heck, Jeremiah 9:5 is what 2000-3000 years old? We teach our tongues to lie. Lots of folks think what is happening in their brain is truth and when anything confronts it they go to that's a lie card. New information can lead to new perspectives.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Welcome to my thread, I am human, faulty and far from perfect; I lie many times without even realizing it is happening. I was using a story from a gentleman that knew exactly what to say and when to say it 100% of the time. Hold me to that standard and you are already disappointed in me and felt a desire to let me know it. I am open to your take on Matthew 20; or anything else. Results may vary.


My take on it is he's referring to the subject of eternal life and I don't see how you can turn that into a lesson for Uber drivers.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> This generation thinks sin and lying is new. Political corruption, business corruption, religious corruption... All this stuff is ancient people. Heck, Jeremiah 9:5 is what 2000-3000 years old? We teach our tongues to lie. Lots of folks think what is happening in their brain is truth and when anything confronts it they go to that's a lie card. New information can lead to new perspectives.


Of course they think that. The works of satan exist to deceive mankind and it is working. But it only works on those who love satan, of which there is a large majority in our time. They will be descending to hell soon I think. I mean it could really be any day at this point.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Whoa! You've got a lot of folk reading this, but you may lose them on one of your trips around the Sun. Oops! Just got it, I'm over 50 and sometimes feel like its gonna end soon. I'm a little slow at times, can ya keep it simple?


Keeping it simple is difficult for me... This thread helps some hopefully.... I am a process guy... I refine and hopefully improve. When I shouted at God why he is so good at hiding the plan He knows for me. I got a still small voice reply that He wasn't hiding it, I was ignoring it. (hence reading the Bible more to learn that plan for myself). I have since asked Him to show me what does it mean that the power that raised Christ from the dead is living in me. When I asked Him if I was scamed by Uber, He lead me to Job 28. Especially verses 12, 20 and 28... Job 28:28 lead me on a process of riding fear of rejection, failure, living and dying. Making Nahum 1:7 and Psalm 34:4 relevant to me specifically.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Keeping it simple is difficult for me... This thread helps some hopefully.... I am a process guy... I refine and hopefully improve. When I shouted at God why he is so good at hiding the plan He knows for me. I got a still small voice reply that He wasn't hiding it, I was ignoring it. (hence reading the Bible more to learn that plan for myself). I have since asked Him to show me what does it mean that the power that raised Christ from the dead is living in me. When I asked Him if I was scamed by Uber, He lead me to Job 28. Especially verses 12, 20 and 28... Job 28:28 lead me on a process of riding fear of rejection, failure, living and dying. Making Nahum 1:7 and Psalm 34:4 relevant to me specifically.


Dude you are ****ing nuts.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> My take on it is he's referring to the subject of eternal life and I don't see how you can turn that into a lesson for Uber drivers.


I think you could be right... I just liked the different hourly rates based upon the needs of the business owner in the moment.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Keeping it simple is difficult for me... This thread helps some hopefully.... I am a process guy... I refine and hopefully improve. When I shouted at God why he is so good at hiding the plan He knows for me. I got a still small voice reply that He wasn't hiding it, I was ignoring it. (hence reading the Bible more to learn that plan for myself). I have since asked Him to show me what does it mean that the power that raised Christ from the dead is living in me. When I asked Him if I was scamed by Uber, He lead me to Job 28. Especially verses 12, 20 and 28... Job 28:28 lead me on a process of riding fear of rejection, failure, living and dying. Making Nahum 1:7 and Psalm 34:4 relevant to me specifically.


Dear negeorgia,

Thank you for reaching out with your concerns, we value you as a partner. Your low ratings are most likely due to conversation in your vehicle that makes your passengers uncomfortable. You might want to consider using less of your speech channel and more of your directional skills to focus on the task at hand.

Uber on!
Your friendly csr whose soul doesn't need saving.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Dude you are ****ing nuts.


No he's not. Go **** yourself.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dear negeorgia,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out with your concerns, we value you as a partner. Your low ratings are most likely due to conversation in your vehicle that makes your passengers uncomfortable. You might want to consider using less of your speech channel and more of your directional skills to focus on the task at hand.
> 
> ...


You're good at that. Do you let Travis pummel your anus aswell?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Dude you are ****ing nuts.


More than the ones that are worshiping at the alter of a FICO score. Oh great FICO please put me in a car that will make me feel good and be worthless before it is paid for. False gods are abundant.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> No he's not. Go **** yourself.


Hahahaha you believe in all that shit too? But your name is jizzwagon? It's ok though you're allowed to be a ****** while your on earth cause hey, you're baptized!!!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> More than the ones that are worshiping at the alter of a FICO score. Oh great FICO please put me in a car that will make me feel good and be worthless before it is paid for. False gods are abundant.


Hahahahaha you see what I mean? Don't be mad at the rest of us because our fico exceeds our weight.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Hahahaha you believe in all that shit too? But your name is jizzwagon? It's ok though you're allowed to be a ****** while your on earth cause hey, you're baptized!!!


I'm not baptized by water and I don't care to be. The bible clearly implies that's a requirement of old tradition, and the post Jesus baptism is done by fire.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Dear negeorgia,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out with your concerns, we value you as a partner. Your low ratings are most likely due to conversation in your vehicle that makes your passengers uncomfortable. You might want to consider using less of your speech channel and more of your directional skills to focus on the task at hand.
> 
> ...


Actually, I am pretty quiet... No one has mentioned or noticed there is a Bible in the car and I play contemporary Christian music when I am by myself. Lots of short, safe rides.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Actually I am pretty quiet... No one has mentioned or noticed there is a Bible in the car and I play contemporary Christian music when I am by myself.


1200+ rides here and I've never talked about God or anything like that, as I understand most of my riders are dirty atheists and I'll let God judge them.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> I'm not baptized by water and I don't care to be. The bible clearly implies that's a requirement of old tradition, and the post Jesus baptism is done by fire.


 Fire!? Scaaarryyy! If you make it to heaven and some of your friends don't, is that really heaven? Would a "loving God" keep anyone out of heaven?


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Fire!? Scaaarryyy! If you make it to heaven and some of your friends don't, is that really heaven? Would a "loving God" keep anyone out of heaven?


My only friend is Jesus, I'm good. I mean He did die for me after all. None of my lame friends did that.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> My only friend is Jesus


Now that I believe


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Now that I believe


I don't care what you believe.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> You're good at that. Do you let Travis pummel your anus aswell?


Thank you for keeping it classy. Got a little hostility in you, did someone piss in your corn flakes this morning or did you accidentally sit on something one of your dirty atheists left in the car?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I definitely smell troll now.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Hahahahaha you see what I mean? Don't be mad at the rest of us because our fico exceeds our weight.


We probably define mad differently. Don't have a clue what my fico score is because I haven't take a loan since 2009. I wish it was much longer ago than that, knowing what I know today. Borrowing is the most expensive way to buy crap. I want is better than I owe. People do live on less than I make, I should too.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> 1. Do I believe I should locate Jews not keeping the Sabbath and kill them? No, I gave my reasons earlier.
> 
> 2. Do I believe I should locate Jewish young women that don't obstain until marriage and kill them? No, I gave my reasons earlier.
> 3. I already answered and asked for a 3rd.


Why don't you keep the sabbath? Salvation is Of the Jews.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Go endorse that comic book somewhere else dude. This site is about Uber (I know the name of the site is easy to confuse with Christianity)


Aren't you interested to see if Travis has found a way of improving his business model?

We know he has Politicians in his pocket spruiking Uber. Let's see if he now has Pastors and Priests as well

There are huge tax advantages in running a registered church. He already has the requisite number of followers (100 members and a meeting hall here in Oz to have religious status).

What's stopping Travis from disrupting traditional religion? We all know he gets off on the worship


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Good, how accurate is the wiki 'plot' summary about 'uncle Tom's Cabin' ?


I have no idea. Why would I read it?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Yours was at the top of the section "new posts". I clicked it thinking it would pertain to driving Uber. Don't know how I ever got that idea. The thread turned into you selling religious shit to us, and just like everyone else who comes here trying to sell shit, move it along.
> 
> If no one ever told you that you're smart enough to read a science textbook...there's a reason. I've read the bible from time to time, purely for entertainment. Unfortunately for you, the boys in robes weren't counting on genetics and physics coming along to finally expose your scam for what it is.


My Wife's Obstetrician has had a few research papers published, a man of science. But i did notice in his office a crucifix and print of Saint Mary. I asked him how he could have strong faith based beliefs alongside scientific knowns that he had personally verified.

His answer was simple:
"The longer I live, the more I understand how things work. But I'm no closer to knowing why it all works".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> 1. Do I believe I should locate Jews not keeping the Sabbath and kill them? No, I gave my reasons earlier.
> 
> 2. Do I believe I should locate Jewish young women that don't obstain until marriage and kill them? No, I gave my reasons earlier.
> 3. I already answered and asked for a 3rd.


Well if you don't believe some parts of the bible why believe any of it?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> Is ready to post photos of wrecked 1998 Saturn... Is ready to post photos of gas receipts from early am Sat and early am Tue. With time stamps and 7.4 gallons... Is ready to post check stubs from the other parties Insurance and Police report where a 16 year old on a learner's permit with her 13 year old brother passenger (had no one over 21 in car). She turned in front of me while I had green. When her mom got there she suggested 'if she had a green arrow, she had right-of-way'. That is what she told the Trooper and her only ticket was not having a 21 year old passenger while driving on a learners permit. No witnesses stayed to verify my green. Their ins paid after the adjuster interviewed her. Lesson learned: Dash Cam people. And sometimes those we trust give us a counterfeit to solve our hurts at the moment.


So your beliefs are vindicated by the fact that you had a dash cam to prove a kid made an illegal turn?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Yes, but a 1995 Saturn getting 40 MPG?


Thats downhill!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> 1200+ rides here and I've never talked about God or anything like that, as I understand most of my riders are dirty atheists and I'll let God judge them.


Funny if I called you a dirty Christian that would be offensive. Why are atheists supposed to be sensitive to your beliefs but you're not sensitive to theirs?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Thats downhill!


With a tailwind!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I definitely smell troll now.


 Yes, I have to agree now. Ah, religion at it's finest.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Funny if I called you a dirty Christian that would be offensive. Why are atheists supposed to be sensitive to your beliefs but you're not sensitive to theirs?


Because God is on my side and nothing is on your side? Lol. Actually there are no rules for anything that I ever declared so stop asking me questions that pertain to the stereotypes of morality you feel others are automatically subject to uphold and defend.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Hahahaha you believe in all that shit too? But your name is jizzwagon? It's ok though you're allowed to be a ****** while your on earth cause hey, you're baptized!!!


Christians aren't perfect, just forgiven!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Thank you for keeping it classy. Got a little hostility in you, did someone piss in your corn flakes this morning or did you accidentally sit on something one of your dirty atheists left in the car?


I love original insults.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberNOTon said:


> Why don't you keep the sabbath? Salvation is Of the Jews.


Where did I say I did or did not keep the Sabbath?


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Where did I say I did or did not keep the Sabbath?


Satan worshippers worship their Lord by breaking God's commandments. One of those being: you shall not bear false witness.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have no idea. Why would I read it?


I found it to be nothing like what I heard from Jesse Jackson on sound bites on TV from my childhood. I trust that you would give me a straight answer if it is accurate. You are the first person I have heard from saying they have read the book.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> I found it to be nothing like what I heard from Jesse Jackson on sound bites on TV from my childhood. I trust that you would give me a straight answer if it is accurate. You are the first person I have heard from saying they have read the book.


Well I don't listen to Jesse Jackson much either.

Anyway I have concluded that you are not a very nice person from some of your recent posts so at this point I'm leaving this thread. Obviously all you want to do is change people to your way of thinking and you're frankly very bad at it. I'd implore everyone to ignore you from this point on and you can just keep talking to yourself.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well if you don't believe some parts of the bible why believe any of it?


Where did I say I didn't believe some parts? Those were instructions to someone but not to me. I'll ask Moses for you sometime. In Mark 10, Jesus is pretty clear that Moses had his hands full with some hard hearted people.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

jizzle is going to fizzle, just like uber


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Lidman said:


> jizzle is going to fizzle, just like uber


I hope.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So your beliefs are vindicated by the fact that you had a dash cam to prove a kid made an illegal turn?


I didn't have a dash cam on that day.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

In the meantime, the holy-war continues between negeo and the fuzzer.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well I don't listen to Jesse Jackson much either.
> 
> Anyway I have concluded that you are not a very nice person from some of your recent posts so at this point I'm leaving this thread. Obviously all you want to do is change people to your way of thinking and you're frankly very bad at it. I'd implore everyone to ignore you from this point on and you can just keep talking to yourself.


Not sure where I wasn't being nice. Bye.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Where did I say I did or did not keep the Sabbath?


You said find Jews that don't keep the sabbath referred to in the Torah; inferring thAt only Jews are to keep the Sabbath.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Where did I say I didn't believe some parts? Those were instructions to someone but not to me. I'll ask Moses for you sometime. In Mark 10, Jesus is pretty clear that Moses had his hands full with some hard hearted people.


Those were instructions to Israelites, does that include you? Jesus said I come not for the lost sheep of the house of Israel.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberNOTon said:


> You said find Jews that don't keep the sabbath referred to in the Torah; inferring thAt only Jews are to keep the Sabbath.


I gave a long answer about a verse. The part you are seeing was when I responded to a request for more detail. If you read the entire thread and still want an interaction fine... If you have read the entire answer/thread... I apologize for assumeeing you have not. Someone was claiming I wasn't being truthful in my endorsement of Biblical Christianity. The passages he referenced are both clearly covered by Jesus himself.... It is useless to think I can improve on something Jesus makes clear.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's really irking me that this is one of the most popular threads. I hope it gets shut down because it's not benefiting anyone.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberNOTon said:


> Those were instructions to Israelites, does that include you? Jesus said I come not for the lost sheep of the house of Israel.


What verse?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> It's really irking me that this is one of the most popular threads. I hope it gets shut down because it's not benefiting anyone.


Well I've stopped responding to negeorgia at least.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I gave a long answer about a verse. The part you are seeing was when I responded to a request for more detail. If you read the entire thread and still want an interaction fine... If you have read the entire answer/thread... I apologize for assumeeing you have not. Someone was claiming I wasn't being truthful in my endorsement of Biblical Christianity. The passages he referenced are both clearly covered by Jesus himself.... It is useless to think I can improve on something Jesus makes clear.


I read the entire thing. What is so clear it seems I haven't read those verses.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> What verse?


I am lightly paraphrasing but you can still google and find it. I will go ahead and save you a minute.


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> What verse?


Matthew 15:24


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> In the meantime, the holy-war continues between negeo and the fuzzer.


If they run out of insults they can pop down to the local Islamic street stall. I hear IEDs are on special - 3 for the price of 2!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Thats downhill!


True that! 4 spots where I am in neutral.... 1 place for 1.5 miles. Elevation of Baldwin, Ga is 1529 and elevation of Homer, Ga is 814.... 700 foot drop in 14 miles.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> True that! 4 spots where I am in neutral.... 1 place for 1.5 miles. Elevation of Baldwin, Ga is 1529 and elevation of Homer, Ga is 814.... 700 foot drop in 14 miles.


A fellow Hypermiler! Welcome aboard! What's your longest coast?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> A fellow Hypermiler! Welcome aboard! What's your longest coast?


1 and a half mile.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberNOTon said:


> Matthew 15:24


Count me as verse 27...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> 1 and a half mile.


I was stuck on the Central Plateau in Tasmania with a seized alternator bearing which meant the pulley shredded the shared waterpump belt. Had 4hrs to get onto our vehicular ferry about 75miles

My travel buddy pointed out we were about 3500ft up and being so cold maybe we could air cool the engine and coast most of the way (1979 Ford Escort Panel Van) .

Whipped off the bonnet, stuck it in the back and off we went, turning the engine on for a maximum of 2 minutes. Off we went coasting most of the way. made it with plenty of time to find a Sparky who pressed out the bearing and replaced it and the belt in time for us to makebthe ferry.

Gotta love Isacc Newton!


----------



## UberNOTon (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Count me as verse 27...


Adam was created in His image not a dog, that is an insult. All Israel shall be saved, therefore if you want salvation I would try and be an Israelite.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

That's where you're wrong. Majority of the drivers on here agreed to work for x amount then after a while they cut the rates and forced people to agree to it to continue working. Before the rate cuts many people bought cars and started doing this full time so they were all forced to work for lower wages than agreed upon. So in this case Uber is evil not the people that are complaining. And they are not complaining just stating facts.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Save me from my addiction to the ping ...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ping! You're saved.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Save me from my addiction to the ping ...


Need an uber drivers snonymous. Actually it's not just the ping. It's that big trip on surge you get occasionally. Perfect intermittent reinforcement plan. (Read about behaviorism if you don't know what that is). It's a scheme to train us. We're just pigeons pecking at a disk...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What is a surge ?  You mean there are even better drugs out there ?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

See, we never had surges here in australia, (back when i was driving anyway) so i never knew what that rush was , all i knew was i seemed to be picking up low class passengers and driving them somewhere for next to nothing.....guess thats why i never developed an addiction


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

suewho said:


> See, we never had surges here in australia, (back when i was driving anyway) so i never knew what that rush was , all i knew was i seemed to be picking up low class passengers and driving them somewhere for next to nothing.....guess thats why i never developed an addiction


yes that's callled extinction when you keep performing a behavior and you get no reward you stop doing it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ummm, i stopped doing it, i guess thats more evolution?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

suewho said:


> Ummm, i stopped doing it, i guess thats more evolution?


The term is extinction. If you're a pigeon and I give you a treat every time you peck at a disk you'll keep doing it. After a while if you get a treat every time you won't do it as much...maybe only when you're hungry. But if I then only reward you intermittently and randomly with food you'll peck and peck (up to 1000 pecks or more) for that elusive treat. That's intermittent reinforcement. It actually works better to train a behavior than reinforcing (or treating) every time. It's why having your kids (or dog) beg for something a long time and finally giving in is ineffective. You're just extending the time between treats and training them to beg longer.

But if you stop reinforcing altogether there will be an uptick in the behavior (pigeon will peck more or dog will beg more) followed by an eventual decline in the behavior. That's extinction.

The problem is you reinforce just once as the behavior is almost gone and you're right back where you started.

This is why I NEVER give on to my dogs begging. And they don't bother me. But my roommate complains that he "hardly ever gives in" and they don't leave him alone.

Ever had a crappy uber day then get that $100 trip and all of a sudden you can't wait to go out again? If we never got those a lot of drivers would have left a long time ago.

We're just pigeons.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Right, ok, whatever, nice to see your psychology degree is coming in handy. I quit uber a long time ago, and it had nothing to do with biting the cherry and getting continually stung, more the case that i knew i was being lied to, knew what uber was, and knew that uber did not align with my ethical standards and moral values. Ive said it before, but ill say it again for the benefit of any newbies who wonder where my particular stance on uber comes from....uber is a morally bankrupt, lying, duplicitous organisation, who cares nothing for the people they employ or provide rides too. Uber cares only for uber. Full stop. Anyone who thinks otherwise is deluded.
there is however a bright side, any corporation built on lies, deciet and exploitation is doomed to fail. It might take time, but it will happen.
only businesses built on trust, honesty and transparency will survive in the long run.

end of rant


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

suewho said:


> Right, ok, whatever, nice to see your psychology degree is coming in handy. I quit uber a long time ago, and it had nothing to do with biting the cherry and getting continually stung, more the case that i knew i was being lied to, knew what uber was, and knew that uber did not align with my ethical standards and moral values. Ive said it before, but ill say it again for the benefit of any newbies who wonder where my particular stance on uber comes from....uber is a morally bankrupt, lying, duplicitous organisation, who cares nothing for the people they employ or provide rides too. Uber cares only for uber. Full stop. Anyone who thinks otherwise is deluded.
> there is however a bright side, any corporation built on lies, deciet and exploitation is doomed to fail. It might take time, but it will happen.
> only businesses built on trust, honesty and transparency will survive in the long run.
> 
> end of rant


My degree is biology not psychology. But it's useful to know why we do the things we do. People are sometimes threatened by that though.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you Monica (I am wrong, well over half the time), my point wasn't perfect context to a Biblical Scripture. I have been, in the past, gullible to dozens of things. (If I listed them, several here would each pick one as their 'proof' that I am an incurable fool). No one has heard my tone of voice, some have just read through their filter that there is nothing 'funny and Bible'. I was finally gullible for a good thing. Some guy on the radio told me to stop settling for living paycheck to paycheck. (10 years after a plant manager told me not everyone lives paycheck to paycheck). I have lived through 2 1/2 decades of financial pain.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> That's where you're wrong. Majority of the drivers on here agreed to work for x amount then after a while they cut the rates and forced people to agree to it to continue working. Before the rate cuts many people bought cars and started doing this full time so they were all forced to work for lower wages than agreed upon. So in this case Uber is evil not the people that are complaining. And they are not complaining just stating facts.


WARNING.... SOME FACTS MAY BE STATED BELOW.... Your results may vary....

No one made anyone purchase a car.
No one was guaranteed rates would not drop.

OK FACTS ARE OVER....back to perspectives/opinions.... Do we learn/grow? Or gripe/victim..... Our choice. Yes, it tore my heart when Uber suggested others to get a car with debt, but it also solidified clarity not to trust them much. Dish Network was not provider and Uber is not my provider. My provider offends many, but this Sunday (and every day), I get to celebrate my risen Saviour, that promises to teach me stuff without acting/sounding like a know-it all....Matthew 29:11.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I signed up for Uber, knowing I had to invest in a long commute and would make somewhere between $30 and $300 daily. No forced me on anything about this. To this day, it is my easiest for decent $ gig. Do I have compassion for those that bought a car and decide it is the last car they ever buy with debt? Sure. Do I have compassion for those that think, well everybody does it this way, monkey see- monkey do? Sure.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have lived through 10% pay cut from an employer. I have lived through 100% cost of health insurance increase from 1 year to next from an employer. I grew up with conventional wisdom says: houses will always go up in value, and your job will always pay more each year. Bible says: set aside some in the good times to get you through the bad. I am on here saying: HaHa, your turn now! No, I am asking, who is willing to swallow some pride and learn something about what is actually happening to them? In ways that people don't approve of? yes. Motivation comes from internal or external. I have knocked on zero doors, stood on zero street corners, no one is in my car... A thread that all who have read have done so by their choice and ONLY BY THEIR CHOICE.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

You really are a piece of work.

Not everyone has the luxury of having a choice about their financial situation. My husband's cancer diagnosis and subsequent loss of job zapped our savings and left us on food stamps and begging for help from strangers. Rent was due yesterday and we still don't have it. You say you aren't judging, but you sure do come across that way.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I am glad that your faith is a vital part of your survival plan. Nothing in your post has caught God by surprise; nothing anyone encounters is too big for Jesus and He has helped many get through before with what you are facing and He will again.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> You really are a piece of work.
> 
> Not everyone has the luxury of having a choice about their financial situation. My husband's cancer diagnosis and subsequent loss of job zapped our savings and left us on food stamps and begging for help from strangers. Rent was due yesterday and we still don't have it. You say you aren't judging, but you sure do come across that way.


I have put 20,000 miles on my Uber car (even without daily commuting) since, July. Will I get 6 years out of it as my business model and plans did? Don't know, but that is my risk. Will I get killed/injured with the long commute? Don't know yet, almost happened on 2/20. That is my risk. I am reading the info being shared about gap ins? Yes, but haven't decided yet. Everyone lives on a % of their income. American culture has embraced: life on the edge of financial ruin. Step back from the edge, people, the fall hurts, but doesn't kill you.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We don't even have the option to drive anymore. They've left San Antonio. We're back to begging until hubby starts his new job in May.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not interested in your cult.


John 6:60-69.... you are not alone in your view... If the One who knew exactly what to say 100% of the time had turncoats; oh never mind.... Count me as verse 68.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The point of the bible story is that some people get into heaven by repenting at the end of their lives, while other people walk the straight and narrow almost their entire lives, and they each receive equal reward. Is it fair? That's the point of the parable.

I don't see how this is relevant to uber, even if you take the parable literally. There are a slew of other scriptures that can be taken as a rebuke of uber. Romans 13: "Obey the laws of the land." It's a humorous read.

I'm not religious myself.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> We don't even have the option to drive anymore. They've left San Antonio. We're back to begging until hubby starts his new job in May.


My wife says we can mail you a check. I want to post the amount but she says not to. Cue the advice from every one to avoid me.... Can you post the mailing address to a local church, that you trust, that would get the funds to you? Everyone pinky swear not to send hate mail to said address.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I would really like to have this thread end with helping a real person with real needs. (since the cultural norm is spiritual needs are irrelevant).


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Nah, keep it going.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Note: negeorgia previously posted 'count me as verse 27', referring to Matthew 15:27; when asked to read Matthew 15:24....



UberNOTon said:


> Adam was created in His image not a dog, that is an insult. All Israel shall be saved, therefore if you want salvation I would try and be an Israelite.


Cool, count me as verse 27..... Warning: negeorgia, likes to read the Bible for himself instead of following cultural norms called 'hearsay'.... Your results may vary.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Rejoice young man in your youth...,nd let your heart be pleasant during the days of young manhood. And follow the impulses of your heart and the desires of your eyes. Yet know that God will bring you to judgment for all these things."

*Ecclesiastes* such and such....... There's my religious contribution to this thread.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

WARNING: the following is perspective/opinion..... Other cultural norms to avoid: I am special, I will locate the political party or business that has my best interest at heart..... Your results may vary.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone here read the ST James bible?


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> My wife says we can mail you a check. I want to post the amount but she says not to. Cue the advice from every one to avoid me.... Can you post the mailing address to a local church, that you trust, that would get the funds to you? Everyone pinky swear not to send hate mail to said address.


Casandria take every penny he sends and dont give this clown a dime back.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Anyone here read the ST James bible?


No, but I adore, Nahum 1:7 in NKJV and Nahum 1:8 in The Message... Cozy islands of escape: like jobs, houses, guaranteed income, debt to get crap, my car will never give me problems, ect. America, where no car would have a spare tire, if they didn't get one when new.... Couldn't afford to locate one with all these bills? No worries, you will be too busy and it will be flat when needed. Yup, the land of flat spare tires.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> Casandria take every penny he sends and dont give this clown a dime back.


I didn't offer a loan. Did I offer a loan?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

getFubered - I have a feeling that check would be in the mail for a long time.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

How will we ever know?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Anyone here read the ST James bible?


Only version I've read. But I'm English.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's like the age old tootsie pop question; the world may never know.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

You will never Train / teach your brain how to have 10,000 or 15,000 in an emergency fund until you make the effort to train / teach your brain how to have $1000.00 in savings. The common factor in your decisions up to this point has been your brain was involved in every one of them. I have already given instructions in a previous post on how to get $1000.00.... If $1000.00 will change your life, my suggestion is legally get $1000.00 and change your life...... But you have already told us that you don't think the Bible is evil! We have been brainwashed by our Americanism that you can't be trusted about anything, including should we check the air in our spare tire or your MPG to your Uber town.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> 1644 south main st?


Sounds like the infamous quiz from the "Little Rascals".


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

This thread is a classic example of religion keeping us all divided.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I know that negeorgia ruffled some feathers here, but I can confirm that he is the real deal. His execution may not have been perfect, but his heart is in the right place.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I agree Casandria. I just never understand why discussions about Jesus brings out the worst in people. I'm not just talking about this forum.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I think a lot of times it's the way it's presented, but there are many who have been burned by organized religion and are overly sensitive to any mention of Christianity. I don't think he meant to come across as judgmental or preachy. He just wanted to share.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Someone wanted an Uber discussion? Isn't this an Uber forum? Turn the phone online, accept a request, give a ride, turn the phone offline. All finished on Uber discussion.....(crickets churpping).


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I have heard for a while now that you will be the same person you are 5 years from now except for the books you read and the people meet. I read very little, so I have to meet lots of people. Sometimes I have to kick someone into sharing their point of view with me.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

> His execution may not have been perfect, but his heart is in the right place.


Me thinks some here want that to be in my obituary. LOL.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> The business owner wasn't called evil. The payroll manager/recruiter wasn't called evil. The ones that get in on it at the 11th hour weren't called evil. The only ones called evil were the ones complaining that they received the wages that they had agreed to. No gory details of who had shiny wheels or monthly payments on their ox carts!


The parable doesn't mention what happened the next day. The next day the workers all hid until 5:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I think a lot of times it's the way it's presented, but there are many who have been burned by organized religion and are overly sensitive to any mention of Christianity. I don't think he meant to come across as judgmental or preachy. He just wanted to share.


He doesn't come across. He IS. And the road to hell is paved with what?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He doesn't come across. He IS. And the road to hell is paved with what?[/QUOte
> 
> It is paved with UBER.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Because we all INTEND to make money? That makes sense but then it's us not uber. I don't think uber has any good intentions unless becoming filthy rich on other's backs is considered good.

But then we do worship capitalism.

Sorry now we have religion AND politics in this thread. Funny how that happens.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I have no problem what-so-ever with religion and politics on this thread. I just get kick out of folks getting all bent of shape about it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Only version I've read. But I'm English.


Trick question. KING James. Five stars for me !


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Myth debunked: You never get a second chance to make a good 1st impression.

Truth: When 2 humans make an honest effort to communicate, over time, common ground is discovered and the 1st impression is irrelevant and sometimes completely forgotten.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

There's hope for everyone... If the least intelligent Uberer here (that'd be me); can figure out how to have an emergency fund and operate a business debt-free, I am sure all the rest of Uber drivers can. See, the levels of my gullibility knows no boundaries. Nothing changes in your life until you change something in your life. Find something worth changing your life for. It starts with thinking you can. It starts with a new idea.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He doesn't come across. He IS. And the road to hell is paved with what?


Acts 17:30-31....but I would suggest reading Acts 17:16-34.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

> ...read a science textbook...
> 
> 
> > any one you got in mind? From the 1960's? From when I was in school in 70's and 80's? The one 100 years from now that will contradict the one 90 years now?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Warning perspectives/ opinions follow: I think far too often, we let the brain from our past sabotage our future (after all it helped us to survive in the mean world to this point so it must be doing something right). New information is processed through our filter of our understanding and new people or sources are dismissed based upon first impressions. Each day can be a break the cycle of (fill in the blank) day. I think something in the universe describes it this way: Morning by morning new mercies I see. As always: your results my vary.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I you really to piss off some religious fanatics, refer to Jesus Christ and the apostles as "JC and the boys". Refer to the cross as the big T.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Whoa! You've got a lot of folk reading this, but you may lose them on one of your trips around the Sun. Oops! Just got it, I'm over 50 and sometimes feel like its gonna end soon. I'm a little slow at times, can ya keep it simple?


It takes me a few days to process. It is a paradox. The combination of your experiences is 100% yours and you have the free will to make all your good and bad decisions based on your experiences alone and get good and bad results. The other side of the coin is that a high % of your experiences have already happened to someone in the past and perhaps very ancient past (except your birth, losing your virginity, your John chapter 3 rebirth or as of yet rebirth and death). The Bible is a collection of human experiences. Finding relatability in it can aid in perspective enhancements that aid in finding abundant life (born again or not) or remaining in so-so living (born again or not) if ignorant to or ignored. The number one factor in destiny (for everyone) is self-control. Results from your own decisions. What is guiding your decision making processes? Your results may vary. Cue the complaints/confrontations that fate is the number one factor in destiny. (That's OK, you have been brainwashed into that and you think your own experiences have confirmed it). Examine what is actually happening to you and why it is happening to you.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Basically Ignore nothing. Avoid what you should and pursue what you should. For me, it is be gullible for what is good for me, intolerant of what is bad for me. Psalm 27... Especially verse 13.... But please read Proverbs 3:5&6.... Don't just merely trust in your experiences, seek Him and find out what to avoid and what to pursue.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Trick question. KING James. Five stars for me !


I figured it was just a mistake on your part. But I knew what you meant. My bad.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The tomb is empty, so you don't have to be.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's practical, actual advice that works on how to not live paycheck to paycheck.... regardless of race, background, religion, or whatever. 'No, you are hateful and vile! You are telling me things that don't match my personal experiences, which is: things that I don't control are why I live paycheck to paycheck!!!!!'


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Retrain your brain. Switch from 'Ignore' (too similar to ignorance for my liking) to 'pursue or avoid or delay'.... But realize, habitual avoidance (if that becomes your go-to when confronted with reality) is unhealthy.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because we all INTEND to make money? That makes sense but then it's us not uber. I don't think uber has any good intentions unless becoming filthy rich on other's backs is considered good.
> 
> But then we do worship capitalism.
> 
> Sorry now we have religion AND politics in this thread. Funny how that happens.


It's funny to me because I didn't know this was a religious thread. '_we do worship capitalism' .... _Reminds me of 1 Timothy 6:10. I am not ignorant of corporate greed or government greed, they have existed since biblical days. I started this thread because Matthew 20 sounded like a recent Friday night I had Ubering.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

There was one on "Little House on the Prairie" about baring False witness against someone.. I forgot what passage that was.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Where did I say I did or did not keep the Sabbath?


Didn't they wander in the desert for thousands of years before all of that?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It was only 40 years


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> No he's not. Go **** yourself.


Now, now jizzy. This is a HOLY thread. The neogeorgia wouldn't appreciate that!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casandria said:


> It was only 40 years


Apparently the rationale was that someone dropped a quarter.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> We don't even have the option to drive anymore. They've left San Antonio. We're back to begging until hubby starts his new job in May.


I think begging is a better plan than borrowing. I applaud your courage to ask for help. It is times like these that priorities can be radically shifted (for you and me) and what is really important in life can surface. James 2:14-17


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I begging everywhere I can think to beg. Started a gofundme for our daughter's upcoming birthday. She's started dreading her birthday each year because her dad was diagnosed before it and she now knows that we waited to tell her and she felt like she was selfish on her birthday (she's one of the least selfish children I know) and would have acted differently had she known so I want to try and take the focus off his diagnosis and put it back on her birthday.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Now, now jizzy. This is a HOLY thread. The neogeorgia wouldn't appreciate that!


Actually, count me with James 2:12 & 13.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If people assume or accuse me of judging... Does that automatically make me guilty? Your own filter of cultural norm or past experience can shift my posts to hearsay. Tone of voice is a key ingredient that is missing in this form of communication. We all have more tools in the tool box available, we just over look a better one in favor of the familiar ones.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Checked my MPG on my commuter to Uber town 1995 Saturn 5 speed: 39 MPG... 5.2 cents/mile to get there and another 300 miles not put on my UberX car.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Warning: a harmless suggestion will occur soon; 
Try listening to K-Love (without pax, lol)... Why bother? It can only be preachy and judgy (and something comes from my car radio speakers and shoves it's way down my throat or so I am told). OK, listen to K-love and feel good about yourself for proving your correctness in your pre-determined judgements. 
Your results may vary.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

is K love the 'in" thing now?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

K love is a syndicated radio station. They have what the call the K Love Challenge where they challenge you to listen to nothing but Christian music for 30 days. It has had a major impact on a lot of people, but I know it's not for everyone. I listen to Christian music whenever I'm behind the wheel (except when I had pax in the car) and on Sunday no matter who is driving; hubby has come to like some of the songs. It's my thing; but I don't think that it makes you a better Christian necessarily. It's just something I enjoy.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Warning: a harmless suggestion will occur soon;
> Try listening to K-Love (without pax, lol)... Why bother? It can only be preachy and judgy (and something comes from my car radio speakers and shoves it's way down my throat or so I am told). OK, listen to K-love and feel good about yourself for proving your correctness in your pre-determined judgements.
> Your results may vary.


I've never heard of K-Love before. Interesting!!!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I've never heard of K-Love before. Interesting!!!


You realize there is a limit on how many *two year-old threads* you can resurrect in one 24-hour period...right?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> You realize there is a limit on how many *two year-old threads* you can resurrect in one 24-hour period...right?


What are you the forum police?


----------

